# Registerkarten nur für eine Datenbank ändern



## Rene42 (19. Januar 2018)

Hallo, 

ich habe mir zu den Registerkarten (Start, Erstellen, Externe Daten, Datenbanktools) eine eigene "Buchhaltung" hinzugefügt. Diese wird aber nun in allen Datenbanken die ich öffne eingeblendet. Kann ich dies nicht auch für einzelne Datenbanken festlegen?

Gruß Rene


----------

